# Bear Gryls - Your Opinion!



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I Just read a thread about bear gryls and thought to make this thread to allow people to share there true opinions about this guy!

My opinion ...

hes a selfish git who is just a wannabe and just has no respect for animals. How dare he go and kill animals by chomping there heads off! Personally i think hes retarted and doesnt have a clue what he doing. I would like to see him try bite a adult bull elephant cos that would be interesting!

Please share you thoughts carefully as children may be watching :bash:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I remember reading something about him supposedly roughing it in the jungle for a show and he was using a hotel. Not all is as it seems in tv land:lol2:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I think he's good... its a survival program... to survive we must eat and drink... what did you expect??


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

He does my head in!I always have a wee paddy at the tv when he's on it's evil but i always want stuff he does to go wrong!Ray mears is well better!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I remember reading something about him supposedly roughing it in the jungle for a show and he was using a hotel. Not all is as it seems in tv land:lol2:


Yep cos hes a lier he suppose to be teaching us something then hes sleeping in posh 6 star hotels! :bash:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Bear Grylls just makes his programs more exciting...


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> I think he's good... its a survival program... to survive we must eat and drink... what did you expect??


i respect ur opinion but he should be teaching us things like surving in wild not sleeping in posh hotels and pretending to have had a rough night!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

gwinni said:


> He does my head in!I always have a wee paddy at the tv when he's on it's evil but i always want stuff he does to go wrong!Ray mears is well better!


Ay Men To That! : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im in two minds because I think he is a dick, but at the same time I think his bullsh*t is quite amusing.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Bear Grylls just makes his programs more exciting...


Good Point! But still!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes he should sleep rough like he makes out he does, but the techniques he uses are good and would work... he just likes a nice warm bed...


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> im in two minds because I think he is a dick, but at the same time I think his bullsh*t is quite amusing.


Its very amusing but makes me feel sick i just dont think its right showing the entire nations population how to bite a frogs/snakes/lizard/skink ect head off! And then he shows u the inside!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Yes he should sleep rough like he makes out he does, but the techniques he uses are good and would work... he just likes a nice warm bed...


:lol2: Doesnt everyone!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

But surely he proves enough by eating the shit he does... maggots or something a dead zebra etc... he was in the SAS so knows survival...


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> But surely he proves enough by eating the shit he does... maggots or something a dead zebra etc... he was in the SAS so knows survival...


I still think hes retarded but i think im retarted sooo ......

Im puzzled but i still think he could be a bit more respectfull to the viewers!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Bear Grylls 'faked toxic volcanic fumes with a smoke machine' in new Born Survivor fake row | the Daily Mail:lol2:
GRYLLS' THRILLS BOGUS: EXPERT - New York Post


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

gotta say the man anoys the crap outta me. He uses everything as an excuse to urinate on himself and he eat things with his mouth as wide open as possible. I think he treats animals with very little respect and the viewer with even less........Give me ray mears anyday, i know who I would rather be stuck on a freezing mountain with. And when bear grylls had exhausted himself piddling on his own clothes and dashing all over the place like a toy soldier me and ray would be snug and warm in a den with the kettle on ( while wittling our own cuttlery). BUT I AM BIASED, im a ginger too, and as a minority i gotta side with the reds!!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

You'll be a majority soon ginge, don't worry about that...


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I dont know what to vote, i dont like his shows and i dont really like him but i do not think he is a dickhead or whatever the last option was.

Marina


----------



## simmy (Oct 9, 2007)

Reptilover said:


> i respect ur opinion but he should be teaching us things like surving in wild not sleeping in posh hotels and pretending to have had a rough night!


if u watched and listened carefully 9 times out of 10 he says "we wont be spending the night here but his is what to do and how to do it if we were", at the end of the day hes just showing that if u were in that situation what he does is what ud have to do for u to survive, if it was a a life or death situation between having to eat a snake to survive or letting the snake live for u to die what would u chose? I no what id do!: victory:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I like him. He's making a TV show to show you how to survive. The situations he's in is fictional and is a 'what if' scenario.

Anyone for dead zebra?


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

simmy said:


> if u watched and listened carefully 9 times out of 10 he says "we wont be spending the night here but his is what to do and how to do it if we were", at the end of the day hes just showing that if u were in that situation what he does is what ud have to do for u to survive, if it was a a life or death situation between having to eat a snake to survive or letting the snake live for u to die what would u chose? I no what id do!: victory:


 
I'd eat you and have the snake as afters :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simmy (Oct 9, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> I'd eat you and have the snake as afters :Na_Na_Na_Na:


theres plenty of meat on me for us all to survive!lol


----------



## simmy (Oct 9, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> I like him. He's making a TV show to show you how to survive. The situations he's in is fictional and is a 'what if' scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!: victory:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

The way in which Born Survivor was marketed was a tad misleading but i cant knock the man for his other accomplishments. One of his earlier series Escape To The Legion wasnt faked at all. He was the youngest person to climb Ama Dablam in the Himalayas, was the first man to circumnavigate the UK on a jet ski and so on. He also raises alot of money for charities.

I think he's personally more entertaining than Ray Mears and although his respect for animals is lacking at times i couldn't eat a live frog especially knowing ive got a warm bed to go back to!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah hes good, doesn't over exagerate at all


watched a tv show about a retic or someting i think it was him, this retic ate a kid an he was calling it dangerous which is EXACTLY what a retic is


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i could write an essay on what an idiot this guy is.. I have a mate from London that went to private school that knows his family ( not that it makes any difference to my opinion of him but they also think hes a super twat).... he sold out the minute he agreed to lie feverantly about what he does and how he does it.. if its a fairytale piece of over dramatic tosh you want to watc then go for it.. but its not for me...

if you like someone thats full of fantasy ..self importance and grandiose delusion hes your man!!!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> yeah hes good, doesn't over exagerate at all
> 
> 
> watched a tv show about a retic or someting i think it was him, this retic ate a kid an he was calling it dangerous which is EXACTLY what a retic is


 
how the heck does that make him good.. i seriously hope your having a laugh here if so i applaud you for your sarcasm IF NOT.. HELP!!!

ANYONE could say... a retic is dangersous.. crikey.. my 10 year old knows that

the crap he spouts and the fact he allows the directors of the programmes to dictate he tells lies and talks crap is pathetic.. NOT GREAT

PLUS anyone that THINKS he is making a programme about how to survive needs a reality check..

IF he actually did what he says he did then fine.. he doesnt ANYONE can make a programme who is fit and healthy with some survival info like he does.. this doesnt make him great .. it DOES make him willing to be an actor with a director that asks him to lie.. and he does this all willingly... AHEM


SORRY LOL> I HATE HIM almost as much as I hate Morrisey from the SMITHS ( and celine dion)... put both of them in a room together and i wouldnt be able to contain my evil side!!!!


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

In the opening post i should ask... what gives the rest of us the right to pay people to kill animals for us? He's just doing it himself, after all we are omnivores.

I said ok, i would have said good had i not felt mislead when his series first started, but then found out it wasn't through Bear Grylls choice to have to sleep in hotels etc... It's our excellent government's? health and safety that wouldn't allow him to put his life at risk. Although he's in foreign land most of the time, i do believe he still has to follow UK HSE guidlines?


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Bear Grylls 'faked toxic volcanic fumes with a smoke machine' in new Born Survivor fake row | the Daily Mail:lol2:
> GRYLLS' THRILLS BOGUS: EXPERT - New York Post


 
Hahahaha Lol even the papers dont like him :lol2:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

sparkle said:


> i could write an essay on what an idiot this guy is.. I have a mate from London that went to private school that knows his family ( not that it makes any difference to my opinion of him but they also think hes a super twat).... he sold out the minute he agreed to lie feverantly about what he does and how he does it.. if its a fairytale piece of over dramatic tosh you want to watc then go for it.. but its not for me...
> 
> if you like someone thats full of fantasy ..self importance and grandiose delusion hes your man!!!


I like how you think :whistling2:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

OK I've speed read this thread just to get the jist off others idea's about him.

so to sum up my idea.














HE'S A COMPLETE COCK.
AND A WASTE OF TV SPACE.​
the room he uses for his crappy show could be used for better TV viewing.

I do have to agree with the pro's thought yes it is a factual set scenario but why waste everyone time by prancing about like a twat, just get to the points that matter and then go back to your lovely hotel room​


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

You don't want to get on the wrong side of him as he used to be in the sas and is therefore pretty hardcore. However, I think he's a bit of a tosser. I prefer Ray Mears (who is also a bit of a tosser)


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

For some reason i just really dont like him :lol2:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

jonnydotcom said:


> OK I've speed read this thread just to get the jist off others idea's about him.
> 
> so to sum up my idea.
> 
> ...


Thats the best reply iv ever had! ^^ :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have absolutely no idea who this person is. I thought at first it was some sort of cage for bears... but it appears we're talking about a person... seriously... do I not watch enough tv?


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Tbh i think hes ok.

Although he does eat live snakes and things it is just nature.
Were all animals at the end of the day.
I'd rather be stuck in the jungle with him than the people who couldnt bring them selfs to kill an animal, And yet sit there and eat a nice roast chicken lol.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I have absolutely no idea who this person is. I thought at first it was some sort of cage for bears... but it appears we're talking about a person... seriously... do I not watch enough tv?


 
that made me LOL for real!!!!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I have absolutely no idea who this person is. I thought at first it was some sort of cage for bears... but it appears we're talking about a person... seriously... do I not watch enough tv?


Lol ur joking right!


----------

